# correct service info



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

i am a little confused about my 15000 mile service... two dealerships are telling me three different ways to service my sentra. what is the correct service for a sentra at 15000 miles?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Change Oil
Check Belts
Check Coolant
Check Tires


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

devo said:


> i am a little confused about my 15000 mile service... two dealerships are telling me three different ways to service my sentra. what is the correct service for a sentra at 15000 miles?


You didn't get a service manual?


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> You didn't get a service manual?


I did and then a also got a service pamphlet from my dealer and it all conflicts


----------



## JMICHARM (May 18, 2005)

OOOOHHHH I know how to answer this one.


See, when Nissan gives you a manual, they're giving you what THEY think should be done. 

BUT when you go to the dealerships and get the pamphlets, it's what they actually do during these services. Hence, my dealership and the one down the road can do two completely things at the 15K, but it still is legal to do different things. As long as you service it SOMEWHERE on schedule, you'll be fine. What we do (off the top of my head):

LOF
Rotate and Balance all 4 Wheels
Addatives: oil and fuel
Check brakes, tires, set psi
Mini tune-up with replacement of air and fuel filters, replacement of spark plugs (plat. plugs are cleaned and regapped, but not replaced)
Adjust E-brake
Adjust drive belts
Adjust clutch if you have one

AND a few more things, which I seem to be blanking on. 

To be honest (you didn't get this one from me) - you don't need to have 1/2 of it done, it's all a bunch of checking. 

Good luck - dealerships are expensive, but it helps to go to them, because if you're a regular customer, they'll try their hardest to get you what u want.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

this is true, i worked at a dealership and we have a different service than in the book. the best way is to go with the book cause it is what nissan says to do and can be cheaper. and yes being a regular is a great help, the service people will work lots harder to do exactly what you want.


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

now heres the kicker... in my research, the nissan dealer in one town does not do the same 15000 mile service as another nissan dealer in another town!! wtf?! dealer 1 will replace air and fuel filters, clean and regapp plugs, and dealer 2 doesnt they will just do a lof rotate and balance tires and add oil and fuel treatments. do i have the right to fell decieved in some way? or cheated?!!?


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

they arent trying to trick you, it is just their way of making money, some dealerships do it differently. you dont have to do everything that they sell on the service plan. if u are just trying to get the oil change then tell them you want a 15k service with no rotate and balance or whatever. it should keep your warranty and what not i think. again this is just how they get money.


----------

